# Any tips for shaving a wiggle puppies face?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What type of clippers are you using? It’s still a struggle, but Peggy is much better with my Bravura Lithium than my older corded Andis. There’s much less vibration.

@Raindrops recently made this excellent video, which includes a number of tips:









Face Shaving - I tried to make a video with mixed success


I did record a face shaving session! It is far from perfect but a lot of that is because shaving the face of a fidgety dog is hard to do when you are trying to keep it in view of a camera. I tried my best and it is what it is. Hopefully one day I'll make a better one. Full disclosure - Misha...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You need to get her used to the clipper by doing very short sessions (like a few seconds if necessary) and using lots of treats. When Beckie was a baby, I was never able to do her face in one session. It took one week, maybe. Puppies are having a hard time standing still, so shorter is better.

Don’t give up, this is a skill any poodle needs. I use a Bravura 5-in-1 lithium but my dogs are toys.


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

I always clipped our old poodle and knew I would take on our new pup too. I decided though that I would try to find a quieter rechargeable clipper for at least her face and feet while she's a puppy. At first I just turned 
it on and held it next to her cheek, ears and feet. When that didn't bother her I worked just a little bit a day on cleaning up her face and at first just the tops of her feet. Now we're doing her complete face and her front feet one day and her back feet the next. I'm not going super short but it's great keeping her tidy and getting her used to the process.i found the clipper on Amazon and love how easy it is to use.


----------



## JunoBug (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you guys for the advice!
I have been using some cheap clippers I got on Amazon but it does make a lot of noise... I just ordered the Bravura lithium since I have been/am planning on doing all her grooming myself, so hopefully that will work out better! I will keep at it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Definitely keep at it. I think you’ll love the Bravura.

And if you ever want to feel better about your efforts....









Diary of a Nervous Home Groomer


I've talked a lot in various threads about the loss of our wonderful groomer. She went on sick leave back in the summer, and shows no signs of returning. We tried her colleague a couple of times, but the last appointment turned out like this: Miserable after grooming :( Needless to say, we...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Your puppy sounds like mine when he was young. My method at that age was persistence and getting him good and tired before a groom session. Ideally you want your puppy falling asleep on the table while you groom. But don't be discouraged if you only get in a couple swipes with the clipper at a time. It is best to do what you can and not fight a puppy that isn't in the mood. Don't use a blade setting higher than 10. A close shave risks nicking the skin. And you may find it easier on the pup to clip forward rather than reverse. This would mean clipping from the nose back toward the ears. The clip won't be as smooth, but it is less irritating to the dog.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have never met a poodle who liked having his/her face clipped! It takes patience - lots of it. Reward improved behavior, but don't expect total submission. I have to disagree with Raindrops about not using a blade finer than a 10 on the face. I actually prefer a 30 or 40 blade because the fine teeth on those blades are, in my opinion, less likely to nick the skin. I do use a 10 on the belly and around the anus and vulva, and on the back of the tail - carefully. I particularly like using a 40 on the feet because it's easy to nick the webbing between the toes. Do realize that I learned to groom from professional handlers, not from people who groom pets, so I certainly clip much more closely. Since all my poodles started out as show prospects, they were used to being groomed like show dogs from early puppyhood.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Johanna said:


> I have never met a poodle who liked having his/her face clipped! It takes patience - lots of it. Reward improved behavior, but don't expect total submission. I have to disagree with Raindrops about not using a blade finer than a 10 on the face. I actually prefer a 30 or 40 blade because the fine teeth on those blades are, in my opinion, less likely to nick the skin. I do use a 10 on the belly and around the anus and vulva, and on the back of the tail - carefully. I particularly like using a 40 on the feet because it's easy to nick the webbing between the toes. Do realize that I learned to groom from professional handlers, not from people who groom pets, so I certainly clip much more closely. Since all my poodles started out as show prospects, they were used to being groomed like show dogs from early puppyhood.


Johanna I agree with you that the higher blade numbers have closer spaced teeth in general, but when using the wahl bravura (which OP just ordered) the teeth spacing is equally close for all of the lengths. The only difference is how close the blade is to the teeth edges. I find the 10 blade length much less likely to nick than the 30 or 40 because the skin is further away. I have only ever nicked while using it on a 30 or 40, but never with the 10. That is why I advise using the bravura on a 10 for a wiggly puppy.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's totally normal. You're on the right track. Yes, it's worth it to keep trying to shave her face over time.

I'll use my bed to steady her head like a third hand to get around her eyes or edge work around her face. You can pull the skin with the same hand too, like this:









The #15 blade is the goldilocks size in my opinion. I've nicked Basil with a 30 and 40 blade (on accident, oops!). A 15 blade won't nick the webbing between my fingers (I tested lol), so it's safe on puppy. We use a 5-in-1 wahl blade, a 15 blade is the middle setting.

You'll want to upgrade your cheapo amazon one. I had a model like that and it fell apart. 

Things will get better over time, you just have to have some child like faith... Like potty training... eventually it will get better.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> Johanna I agree with you that the higher blade numbers have closer spaced teeth in general, but when using the wahl bravura (which OP just ordered) the teeth spacing is equally close for all of the lengths. The only difference is how close the blade is to the teeth edges. I find the 10 blade length much less likely to nick than the 30 or 40 because the skin is further away. I have only ever nicked while using it on a 30 or 40, but never with the 10. That is why I advise using the bravura on a 10 for a wiggly puppy.


Thanks for letting me know about that kind of blade. I have always had individual blades - lots of them so I can change blades when they begin to get hot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Thanks for letting me know about that kind of blade. I have always had individual blades - lots of them so I can change blades when they begin to get hot.


My favourite things about the Bravura is that it doesn’t get hot. What a revelation! My corded Andis has been collecting dust.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I also suggest watching a pro groomer video to see how they hold the face. Look for someone grooming a show poodle. The way you hold the face really affects how safe the cut is (you want to stretch the skin to get a nice shave and prevent nicking) but also reduces wiggling possibilities. Dogs can tell if you are firm and confident. 

I personally found it helpful when I was learning to practice with the clipper off. So I would hold the face, and then practice with the clippers off for 2-3 strokes, then turn them on, and do those same 2-3 strokes with them on. Practicing with them off made me far more confident, helped me find a good grip, and seemed to help my puppy understand what I was doing. 
I also recommend playing around with the clipper on your own skin. I shaved my legs with it the first time I tried a clipper, and any time I get a new blade. You can feel to see if there are any sharp spots, check that the blade isn't pulling at the hair, and gain confidence that no! You aren't hurting the dog. I let Annie watch me clip myself. 

I was lucky that my puppy had been groomed 3+ times by the time I got her and was already used to behaving on a table and a grooming noose. 

Oh! Get a grooming noose. I don't use it with my adult dog but it was a sanity saver with a wiggly puppy.


----------



## JunoBug (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you all again so much for the help! Juno is 9 months old now, and very polite when it’s time for a shave! 100% recommend the bruvura lithium!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Juno is adorable! Awww. That’s great you came here with an update, and even better, pictures!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yay! Great update!


----------

